# Abandoned villa in the Algarve, Portugal



## Dedbult (Oct 27, 2010)

Apparently, according to the hotel receptionist this site was a hotel/villa that was abandoned during construction, and demolition was put on hold.

The building appeared to be a 2 storey building from the road. But once inside, my friend and I managed to get to the top floor (Actually, theres one floor above, but it was completely inaccessable, and looks like it may have just been part of the roof). From the top of the building you realise it is actually built into the cliff/hill, and from the front (at the bottom of the hill) you could access the rooms. One of which was bricked up.



You can see the makeshift ladder someone had made to access the very top of the building. We werent feeeling gutsy enough to attempt it.









The Ground floor (the floor you are on when you walk into it from the road)








To the right is the swimming pool, full of extremely weird insects in a disgusting, green, soup-like water.








You can clearly see the pool in this google maps screenshot







I also took this video. Apologies for the poor quality. It was taken on a crappy mini-dv cam.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OStYV6LKeWs[/nomedia] 


Hope to go back soon to see what state its in. I made friends with someone over there, they tell me its still standing =P


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 27, 2010)

Have you got any pics of how it looks from the road?
GDZ


----------



## Dedbult (Oct 27, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Have you got any pics of how it looks from the road?
> GDZ



Pause the video at 4.16 and on the right hand side is the road. Thats how in plain sight it was. haha.

The road is about 6 metres to the right of this pic. Its extremely easily visible. 






No fences, no signs, nothing.


Heres a wider aerial view so you can see what i mean about how visible it is.






CO'ords: 37.037518,-8.036987


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats fascinating - architecturally it looks like a complete folly (someone was obviously indulging their modernist fantasies and ran out of money!) Good pics though - thanks for sharing.
GDZ


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2010)

Would be better without the HDR =/


----------



## Dedbult (Oct 29, 2010)

krela said:


> Would be better without the HDR =/



The hdr was photoshopped. I'll upload the originals when i get home


----------



## hollinsestate (Nov 5, 2010)

Its so odd it has been left in that state, usually property on the Algarve is pretty quick to pass, even if some poor guy did run out of money, its a wonder the site wasn't bought, I wonder whether there are some planning issues with the site. looks fun though! x


----------



## Dedbult (Nov 25, 2010)

hollinsestate said:


> Its so odd it has been left in that state, usually property on the Algarve is pretty quick to pass, even if some poor guy did run out of money, its a wonder the site wasn't bought, I wonder whether there are some planning issues with the site. looks fun though! x




Hmm, you could well be right, it doesnt look like a safe area to build on. The land doesnt look particularly build-worthy :/


----------



## Dedbult (Dec 5, 2010)

It was on the side of a pretty dodgy looking hill, so wouldnt be suprised if it was a health and safety issue.


----------

